# Solved: AMD or INTEL ?



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been ask by someone for good advice on buying a PC. I really can't answer one question, but I know someone here may .
The PC's chosen are nearly identical DELLS, it what they want.
One has ---Pentium® D Processor 805 with Dual Core Technology (2.66GHz, 533FSB)
the other -- AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 3800+.
The AMD a little less expensive.
I am not trying to start a debate about AMD vs INTEL in general , but rather just these two chips in paticular.
I would imagine little differece but am interested in opinion of those who know more than I .
Which would be choice?
I have always used INTEL , but for no particular reason.
Thank you for any input.  >f


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You would probably not notice the difference...
Although I would stick with the Intel 

Can you give me the link for the AMD system please?


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/dimen?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
www.dell.com.
The machines shes looking at are the 
Dimension E521
Enhanced Multimedia AMD.
And the 
Dimension E520
Powerful Entertainment with Intel® processors
Both low price. She will not be buying speakers or monitor --so the deals are practically identical as are the machines , except for chips.
The Intel version cost approx $ 60 more than the AMD version.
I was going to say Intel , but thats only because thats what I have always had , so.... maybe I would be talking out of my backside!.   >f


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I think i am missing something but doesn't "amd 64" mean that it is 64 bit?


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

They will both work with 64 bit apps. >f


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Pentium D 20.66 vs The AMD X2 3800.

In that case I'd for the AMD, if it were and Intel Core DUO... I might change my vote but for those systems the AMD would not only perform better but save you a few bucks.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

loserOlimbs said:


> Pentium D 20.66 vs The AMD X2 3800.
> 
> In that case I'd for the AMD, if it were and Intel Core DUO... I might change my vote but for those systems the AMD would not only perform better but save you a few bucks.


Thanks loser, I have been reading {google } and am leaning that way myself.
I think either are compareable , but maybe AMD has edge.
Maybe I can convince to use savings to purchase MS word, or battery back-up , something noticable and useful and not planned on.
She was basing everything {cost} on the Intel version.
Unless someone gives good reason otherwise, I will advise ordering the AMD version. 
Thank you again  >f


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Go With Intel , they are the best


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

The AMD chip is better than the Pentium, as Olimbs said.

Intel's performance passes AMDs at the Core Duo level.

(And South, Intel chips are used in Macs - Non-Windows machines!!!!!11 oh noes! )


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

In tell runs on wondows ive got one on here 


I think


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, but they also are used in Macs.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

so... mac sucks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

southparkxp101 said:


> so... mac sucks


Great, I've been looking for a combo PC/ Vacuum...


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

http://techreport.com/reviews/2005q3/athlon64-x2-3800/index.x?pg=1
>f


----------



## otzi (Nov 8, 2006)

intel the best


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

otzi said:


> intel the best


:down: :down:

Dell is using AMD now. Intel is really losing a lot of business. :up: :up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> :down: :down:
> 
> Dell is using AMD now. Intel is really losing a lot of business. :up: :up:


really? my dell has a Intell

i hope Intell dosent go out, i like them alot , but hp is really pushing them out too


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Southy said:


> really? my dell has a Intell


Well when did you buy it? If Dell switches to AMD it doesn't mean your Intel processor turns to an AMD one overnight,  you have to buy a new Dell to get it with an AMD chip.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/BUSINESS/05/19/dell.amd/index.html


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Well when did you buy it? If Dell switches to AMD it doesn't mean your Intel processor turns to an AMD one overnight,  you have to buy a new Dell to get it with an AMD chip.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/BUSINESS/05/19/dell.amd/index.html


im not that dumb its almost a year this month


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't worry -- at least not now -- Dell is still making some PCs with Intel chips.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i hope intell still stays top


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I only care about the price/performance ratio between the two.
Quality seems the same, IMO.
I've owned both but it's obvious that AMD provides a faster chip at less cost right now.
With stiff competition, the buyer is the one that benefits from the improvements driven by that competition.
I hope there are always at least two chip makers competing for my $.

I recently bought an AMD low voltage dual core 3800 Acer comp. Runs cool and quiet :up:
And the price was righteous :up:....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i dont buy AMD i Buy Intel all my comps that are new HAve intell and if i cant get a comp with intell ill put one in my self


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

And yet you have a K6 500 AMD anyway.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea that one dosent matter much i only use that comp for storage 

but all my newer comps have intell thats the only AMD i have i will be gettting a comp soon with a AMD sempron 3100 plus and ill put a P4 in it


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Southy said:


> really? my dell has a Intell
> 
> i hope Intell dosent go out, i like them alot , but hp is really pushing them out too


Southy - Dell always used Intel , and still does , on most PC's they build.
What has changed is --choice and price--a good thing!.
Both AMD and Intel are available , but only on certain models.
Both do job, but AMD is less expensive.
Performance is close , for most users --not really all that important.
Intel is slightly faster in some ways --AMD in others-- with similar capabilites.
Competition, and choice at Dell --pays off, all the way around.
My next PC will probably run with AMD ---price considered . >f


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The only thing Intel is faster with is their Core Duo processor. It's a great processor and doesn't use that much power, though, AMD is overall faster.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i also think a dell pc was a bad choice


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Southy said:


> i also think a dell pc was a bad choice


I don't think Dell is a bad choice at all, have used them for years.
I believe they are well engineered --as good as any. 
Most Desktops I have used are either HP or Dell , Dell being the preferred for most business, but both work just fine.
If we are talking custom machines -- or expensive gamers , that is another subject.
A quick session in ADD-REMOVE and startup menu is needed with all these factory machines, but hardware, what you are paying for is-- good.  >f


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fidelista said:


> I don't think Dell is a bad choice at all, have used them for years.
> I believe they are well engineered --as good as any....


Yeah, Dell doesn't really make any vital components, they just put 'em together. So Dell isn't that bad, besides they're support.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Doesn't Dell make motherboards?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea i believe so


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I doubt it. Dell, like most branded boxes, is an assembler of parts often built to their own specs.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm i just helped intell a bit, i had to get a new server for my work and i got one with intell parts :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I recently helped my checking account by buying an AMD setup


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

If the the tower wasn't stickered, or you didn't look, bet no one would know the differece between AMD and Intel --if they were roughly comparable chips. 
It does however become noticable on your Credit card statement ! 

Dell doesnt build motherboards but---at least in some cases , uses proprietary Intel-ATX boards, maybe others. 
As many units as they build --not supprising. They probably think they are the "standard"
 >f
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

'It seems that starting after September of 1998 Dell began using specially modified Intel supplied ATX motherboards"


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I just finished reading about the performace of the AMD vs Intel chips, because I was helping someone buy a unit. Thats why I posted. I always had Intels so , I wanted to see difference.
I am speaking of the lowcost dual core 64 bit chips.
I wound up ordering one myself!. 
Not a hot-rod by any means but a good performer for my use.
Dimension e521.
AMD dual core 3800+ 
1024 ram
160 GB HD.
DVD -RW
M$ Worksuite 2006
Vista capable
No speakers.
& a very nice 19" flatscreen. Pretty impressive monitor really.
For less than $800. Not a bad deal.
Back to chips -- This site is pretty good , and lots of reading .
It gives a pretty good idea of performance---comparisons ect of the lowcost Intels and AMDs . >f
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/athlon64-x2-3800.html


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sounds like a winner ......:up:


----------

